# Website  authenticity



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is this a legit website

BRANDED WATCHES

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is this a legit website
> 
> ...


I think it's better to buy from Flipkart or Amazon if you want indian brands with warranty.

If you want luxury brands then ebay or Luxury Watches - Check & Compare Prices, Features & Reviews @ Ethos Watch Boutiques



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I think it's better to buy from Flipkart or Amazon if you want indian brands with warranty.
> 
> If you want luxury brands then ebay or Luxury Watches - Check & Compare Prices, Features & Reviews @ Ethos Watch Boutiques
> 
> ...


Is ebay.in really an authentic source?
Can you give me some coupons for this- Panerai Luminor 1950 PAM00578 Men's Watch - Ethos Watch Boutiques. ha ha


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is ebay.in really an authentic source?
> Can you give me some coupons for this- Panerai Luminor 1950 PAM00578 Men's Watch - Ethos Watch Boutiques. ha ha


eBay Coupons 19 Aug 2017 : Rs 1000 off Promo Code


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2017)

Flash said:


> eBay Coupons 19 Aug 2017 : Rs 1000 off Promo Code


I need a coupon which can give me few lakhs off. Check the link.


----------

